# Kennt einer eine sehr gute Werkstatt zwischen Bonn und köln?



## MarkusN (18. Mai 2012)

Hi

Habe jetzt mein Rad in 2 Werkstätten gehabt und bin nicht wirklich zufrieden mit denen.
Ursache letztes Jahr fing es an wenn ich vorne auf das kleine ritzel stelle bleibt die Kette hängen.
Erstmal in die Werkstatt dort wurde dann die Schaltung eingestellt. 
Funktionierte auch einigermaßen 1-2 Monate. 
Dann fing es wieder an. Die Schaltung verselbständigte sich das bei der Kassette immer 2 Gänge automatisch wechselten. 
Nun hatte ich es dieses Jahr wieder in der Werkstatt. 
Er hatte mir die Schaltung neu eingestellt und sagte noch das er ein Zahnrad (vorne kleines ritzel) wieder gerade gebogen hat. Fuhr sich auch die ersten 2 Touren gut. Nun habe ich heute eine Tour am Nürburgring gemacht und schon passierte es wieder. Bis ich mir mal das ritzel angesehen habe dort ist ein zehn zur hälfte abgefrässt in der Längsrichtung des Rades und dort bleibt auch die Kette hängen. 


Tip ? Oder gute Werkstatt 


Gruß markus

Hier nochmal ein Bild


----------



## Aalex (18. Mai 2012)

ja was für ein tipp soll man dir da geben

austauschen, feierabend


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MarkusN (18. Mai 2012)

Ja aber woher kommt das nicht das mir das beim nächsten wieder passiert.


Gruß Markus


----------



## Aalex (18. Mai 2012)

kettenklemmer mal gehabt, oder was reingeflogen.

zähne verbiegen gerne mal oder brechen ab.

das passiert halt.


----------



## Radon-Bikes (21. Mai 2012)

Siemensstraße 1 in Bonn!


----------



## spygirl (21. Mai 2012)

Radon-Bikes schrieb:


> Siemensstraße 1 in Bonn!


----------

